# [OT] Cosa é [OT]?

## ProT-0-TypE

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> Salve, 
> 
>  mica sapete dove poter trovare questo set di icone? http://www.student.uni-oldenburg.de/hagen.wierstorf/Current.png
> 
>  Ho girato in largo e in alto il web...su i tipici siti di icone, tipo kde-look & gnome-look...piu altri siti ma niente! Se qualcuno sa' dove poterli trovare mi farebbe un grosso piacere...
> ...

 

 *gutter wrote:*   

> L'argomento non mi semra molto attinente a Gentoo. 
> 
> Evitiamo OT di questo genere 

 

a me non sembra tanto OT..   :Embarassed: 

randomaze: Topic splittato da qui

----------

## randomaze

Ho splittato il topic dal thread originario perche mi interessa (e, credo, interessi a tutti) vedere di discutere e arrivare a capire cosa sono gli OT.

Questo perché tante volte la definizione di Off Topic é assolutamente personale.

Ad esempio, concordo con gutter nel dire che non é attinente con gentoo, anche se le icone verranno messe su un desktop gentoo, vorrei che ProT-0-TypE spiegasse meglio come mai pensa:

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> a me non sembra tanto OT..  

 

intendiamoci, non penso tu stia sbagliando, penso solo che tu hai un idea diversa dalla mia... ma non per questo sbagliate.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

secondo me è attinente all'aspetto grafico della mia gentoo (anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte).

Beh ovvio se ci fosse la sezione DESKTOP sarebbe sicuramente meglio.. ma siccome qua dobbiamo accontentarci di un solo forum secondo me tutto quello che concerne la grafica (wallpaper, fonts, icone) può essere attinente!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> a me non sembra tanto OT..  

 

Vero e non vero. Infatti se andiamo nel forum Desktop Environments troviamo post come 

```
e17 installation

Nautilus list case sensitive question

...
```

Quindi la tua affermazione e' giusta. Il problema che il forum generale a piu' categorie per i vari temi e noi solamente uno quindi come dice randomaze puo' essere OT nel nostro forum quel tema. Quindi la questione non e' cosi' semplice ed e' molto soggettiva la conclusione

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

si infatti. ma il problema è che siamo limitati in quanto abbiamo un solo forum. ma per queste cose bastarebbe un unico topic tipo "richiesta icone". il forum sarebbe pulito e tutti sarebbero più contenti  :Razz: 

----------

## xoen

Secondo me è OT, ma sempre secondo me il problema non si pone, in fondo ProT-0-TypE ha fatto una domanda, ha segnalato come si dovrebbe che era OT quindi non penso che abbia sbagliato niente.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Secondo me è OT, ma sempre secondo me il problema non si pone, in fondo ProT-0-TypE ha fatto una domanda, ha segnalato come si dovrebbe che era OT quindi non penso che abbia sbagliato niente.

 

In verita' ho messo io OT

----------

## xoen

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *xoen wrote:*   Secondo me è OT, ma sempre secondo me il problema non si pone, in fondo ProT-0-TypE ha fatto una domanda, ha segnalato come si dovrebbe che era OT quindi non penso che abbia sbagliato niente. 
> 
> In verita' ho messo io OT

 

Ops...allora ProT-0-TypE si merita una bella sculacciata...sperando che impari  :Smile: 

Per ProT-0-TypE: Se mettevi OT nel titolo forse attiravi l'attenzione per quello che t'interessava (le icone) e non per il non aver usato il tag OT...come vedi non seguire le regole può essere controproducente  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

purtroppo non si può più andare avanti così, abbiamo bisogno di sottosezioni la comunità è enorme e imho gli argomenti sono troppi, ad esempio io dividerei così:

°Hardware

°Software, Quale?

°Look&Like

°Tip

°HowTO

°Problemi di Compilazione?

°Problemi di Configurazione?

°Ottimizzazioni.

°OT Curiosità

°OT Informazioni

°Gola dell'urlo (dove sfogarsi e se si vuole anche scatenare piccoli e controllati flame)

Ma rimarrà un sogno finchè non si avrà la possibilità di fare dei sottoforum.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> purtroppo non si può più andare avanti così, abbiamo bisogno di sottosezioni la comunità è enorme e imho gli argomenti sono troppi, ad esempio io dividerei così:

 

Non e' un argomento da discutere ora ti dico solo che sono troppr sezioni e alcune senza senso

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ops...allora ProT-0-TypE si merita una bella sculacciata...sperando che impari 
> 
> Per ProT-0-TypE: Se mettevi OT nel titolo forse attiravi l'attenzione per quello che t'interessava (le icone) e non per il non aver usato il tag OT...come vedi non seguire le regole può essere controproducente 

 

Ehm.. il post non era mica mio... io semplicemente ho detto che secondo me quel post poteva non essere considerato OT...

Io non ci vedo molta differenza in post che chiedono "mi serve un programma che faccia questo, questo e quest'altro" e post tipo "mi serve questo tipo di icone"

Poi ovviamente non va aperto un post per ogni icona.. magari si raggruppa in uno solo!Last edited by ProT-0-TypE on Mon Jan 24, 2005 12:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## koma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non e' un argomento da discutere ora ti dico solo che sono troppr sezioni e alcune senza senso

 

Non penso, ho creato alcuni forums e creare + sezioni aiuta MOLTO il browsing interno sono maniacale per l'ordine  :Very Happy: 

Cmq non è questa la sede hai ragione. Intanto cerco dei porting di phpbb che supportino la cosa da sottoscrivere ai mantainer del forum

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> Intanto cerco dei porting di phpbb che supportino la cosa da sottoscrivere ai mantainer del forum

 

Ci sono dei moduli per mettere i subforums su phpbb2.2 ma e' stata scartata, se non ricordo male, per due motivi. Il primo aggiungerli vorrebbe dire mettere una parte di codice con possibili bug, la seconda e' che poi non si assicura l'upgrade con la versione 3.0 e capisci che in un forum cosi' grande tali rischi non si possono correre

----------

## xchris

cosa e' IT?

- discussioni su gentoo di qualunque tipo

- tutto cio' che riguarda portage su qualunque piattaforma

- problemi di installazione,recovery gestione.

ot?

tutto il resto.

non nascondo che non sarebbe male parlare di altro...ma lo spazio e' quello che e'.

Ciao

IMHO!

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> cosa e' IT? 

 

OT?   :Laughing: 

cmq ci vorrebbero secondo me almeno dei forum Off the wall internazionalizzati. Non subforum (poiche' non possibile), ma almeno sotto al forum normale mettere un off the wall.... fa un po schifo, ma se aiuta!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *xchris wrote:*   

> cosa e' IT?
> 
> - discussioni su gentoo di qualunque tipo
> 
> - tutto cio' che riguarda portage su qualunque piattaforma
> ...

 

Il problema è che secondo me quel post riguarda gentoo (e precisamente l'aspetto grafico)

Se sono IT post come questo

(me n'è uscito uno di koma per caso, ma ce ne sono miliardi simili), non vedo perchè non possano esserlo dei post come "[grafica]AAA cercasi icone, SOLO queste icone"

----------

## xchris

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   cosa e' IT?  
> 
> 

 

IT: In Topic

OT: off Topic 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> IT: In Topic
> 
> OT: off Topic 

 

Che lol.... evviva alla mia figura   :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il problema è che secondo me quel post riguarda gentoo (e precisamente l'aspetto grafico)
> 
> 

 

non sono propriamente d'accordo.

Riguarda l'aspetto grafico  di una qualunque distro Linux.

E' inutile a mio avviso puntare il dito su questo e quel post OT.

Chiunque ne ha fatti (io compreso ovviamente).

Il fatto e' che ora serve un po' + di organizzazione...visti i numeri

ciao

----------

## flod

 *koma wrote:*   

> purtroppo non si può più andare avanti così, abbiamo bisogno di sottosezioni la comunità è enorme e imho gli argomenti sono troppi, ad esempio io dividerei così

 

[OT]Parlo da nuovo del forum, per cui magari l'argomento è stato trattato oppure sto dicendo una cavolata...

Da quello che ho visto la comunità italiana di gentoo.org è estremamente attiva ed ha numerosi partecipanti; è così improponibile l'idea di creare un forum solo italiano con un suo sito a partire da questa comunità?

Quando mi sono avvicinato a Gentoo, ho visto che esistono diversi siti  e questo crea abbastanza confusione in chi è alle prime armi; sarebbe utile avere un punto di riferimento unico italiano...[/OT]

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

anche il chiedere un programma con determinate funzioni riguarda una qualunque distro linux..

Io non vedo differenza tra i 2 post. O sono tutti e 2 OT, o tutti e 2 IT

----------

## silian87

flod... stai parlando dei gechi mi sa   :Laughing:  www.gechi.it.... anche se ultimamente e' un po' morta come comunita'.. dovremo farla rivivere...

----------

## comio

cerco normalmente di rimanere fuori da queste conversazioni "filosofiche".

Ma voglio dire la mia (quindi tutto IMHO).

Secondo me, il forum è vivo perché ci sono anche gli OT. Altrimenti tanto vale usare i vari forum di debian... sempre di linux si parla, e le ml di gentoo...

Quindi, ok agli OT.

Ma la virtù è nel mezzo. Troppo stroppia...

L'unica cosa che chiedo, che mi pare realizzabile, è una autodisciplina "conservativa". Iniziamo a dare dei titoli sensati ed eventualmente mettere subito [OT] se si hanno dei dubbi.

Capita spesso che i titoli siano "poco attraenti" per la loro scarsa descrizione.

Quindi il mio pensiero non è OT o non OT (non abbiamo i sub... quindi pazienza), ma avere dei titoli sensati... Per esempio:

```

Conf Rete: ip non assegnato

[OT]Desktop: miglior set icone

```

Fatto questo, il forum diventa un minimo leggibile anche a colpo d'occhio.

Poi, per quanto riguarda la politica repressiva, credo che l'andazzo attuale sia buono. Stop ai doppioni, [OT] messo dai moderatori, ...

L'unica cosa, se qualcuno sbaglia a googlelare, o non lo ha proprio fatto, si dovrebbe beccare la solita tirata d'orecchie con però qualche suggerimento per le chiavi di ricerca.

Ovviamente questo è un mio pensiero... quindi non pretendo che venga condiviso.

----------

## xchris

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> anche il chiedere un programma con determinate funzioni riguarda una qualunque distro linux..

 

concordo!

entrambi Ot  :Smile: 

il punto  e'che farebbe piacere anche a me che ci fossero questi post....

...in un forum strutturato.

Ma essendo lo spazio poco penso sia meglio lasciare solo post strettamente OT.

come sempre IMHO  :Smile: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

gli OT per me andrebbero bene (come dice comio il forum è anche quello!), basta che ovviamente siano attinenti al mondo linux.

Per quanto riguarda i post dove si rchiedono programmi specifici o icone (o simili), ripeto, basterebbe raggrupparli in un unico post (ad esempio richiesta icone, richiesta programma)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *comio wrote:*   

> Quindi il mio pensiero non è OT o non OT (non abbiamo i sub... quindi pazienza), ma avere dei titoli sensati... Per esempio:
> 
> ```
> 
> Conf Rete: ip non assegnato
> ...

 

Ci abbiamo provato con la lista dei tag ma la gente non ha collaborato molto

----------

## flod

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> flod... stai parlando dei gechi mi sa   www.gechi.it.... anche se ultimamente e' un po' morta come comunita'.. dovremo farla rivivere...

 

Quando ho iniziato con Gentoo (venendo da Mandrake e dopo aver visto la notevole installazione di un tale di Ravenna  :Wink:  ) ho iniziato a cercare su Google; come prima cosa sono arrivato sul sito ufficiale e non mi aspettavo di trovarci un forum.

Poi ho visto www.gentoo.it, poi www.gentooitalia.org, poi www.gechi.it ed ho cominciato a confondermi le idee; alla fine, non ricordo nemmeno come (probabilmente tramite Google), sono arrivato sul forum in italiano di Gentoo trovando un'ottima comunità (per ora 2 problemi risolti su 2  :Wink:  )

Quello che voglio dire è: perchè non sfruttare questa comunità? Sarebbe una buona (non semplice) soluzione ai problemi con i sottoforum.

Tornando in tema, posso solo dare un giudizio in base ai forum che amministro (io e zUgLiO abbiamo già avuto un incontro/scontro  :Embarassed:  ): quando il forum cresce, l'unica soluzione è avere una visione schematica, bianco e nero, il problema fondamentale è stabilire l'argomento del forum.

Il forum di supporto è relativo a Gentoo e Linux; tutto ciò che non riguarda Gentoo e Linux viene chiuso, senza possibilità di replica, dai moderatori. 

Considerazioni generali sulle proposte che ho letto:

cancellare non è censura, è buonsenso; se un moderatore/admin cancella, lo fa per evitare flame/troll o per alleggerire il forum, questo a meno che sia stato scelto un moderatore "strano".

IMO, le sezioni off-topic fanno comunità ma peggiorano la qualità di un forum, e non conta il fatto di non incrementare il numero di post...

la soluzione di raggruppare un unico post, per esperienza, non è una soluzione ma un danno; va a finire che uno non vede la richiesta fatta due pagine prima da un altro utente.

----------

## comio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   Quindi il mio pensiero non è OT o non OT (non abbiamo i sub... quindi pazienza), ma avere dei titoli sensati... Per esempio:
> 
> ```
> 
> Conf Rete: ip non assegnato
> ...

 

Infatti secondo me è l'errore di voler mettere dei tag "standard". Meglio lasciare libero, e rompere un po' le balle a chi posta.

Secondo me è inutile pretendere che la gente metta [NET][CONF] come tag... meglio una frase libera, anche non standard, ma che faccia capire di che si parli. Poi una bella virgola ed il problema specifico.

ciao

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

c'è una cosa che non capisco...

Comio tu sei d'accordo con gli OT, e poi nella firma hai:

 *Quote:*   

> RTFM!!!!
> 
> e
> 
> Basta OT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## xoen

 *comio wrote:*   

> L'unica cosa che chiedo, che mi pare realizzabile, è una autodisciplina "conservativa". Iniziamo a dare dei titoli sensati ed eventualmente mettere subito [OT] se si hanno dei dubbi.

 

Parole sante, il problema reale non sono tanto gli OT ma il fatto che spesso i post abbiano titoli fuorvianti...

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> ad esempio io dividerei così:
> 
> ...
> 
> Ma rimarrà un sogno finchè non si avrà la possibilità di fare dei sottoforum.

 

Rimarrà un sogno anche dopo per due motivi:

1. Se e quando arriveranno i subforum non penso che questi saranno cosi' tanti per nazione

2. Per rendere vivo quel numero si forum ci vogliono anche tante persone, e noi, pur essendo tanti, non siamo cosi' tanti.

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Poi ovviamente non va aperto un post per ogni icona.. magari si raggruppa in uno solo!

 

Purtroppo il ragruppamento non può essere fatto dai mod perché phpBB non prevede la cosa.

In merito al discorso Icone vs Agenda sono entrambi OT, anche se in un ottica di "parziale tolleranza" va detto che il quesito di koma forse era più acettabile rispetto alle icone.

E, tra l'altro, quelle icone interesserebbero anche a me, molto più dell'agenda di koma  :Razz: 

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> cmq ci vorrebbero secondo me almeno dei forum Off the wall internazionalizzati. Non subforum (poiche' non possibile), ma almeno sotto al forum normale mettere un off the wall.... fa un po schifo, ma se aiuta!

 

Già chiesto, la risposta avuta é stata "tenete duro fino ai subforum".

 *xchris wrote:*   

> cosa e' IT?
> 
> - discussioni su gentoo di qualunque tipo
> 
> - tutto cio' che riguarda portage su qualunque piattaforma
> ...

 

Daccordo se si fa presente che un conto é mettere il programma in condizione di funzionare e un'altro é personalizzarlo e configurarlo secondo la nostra volontà, il primo é sicuramente IT, il secondo non troppo. 

Aggiungo che comio ha ha espresso un punto di vista che condivido praticamente in toto.

----------

## randomaze

 *flod wrote:*   

> Poi ho visto www.gentoo.it, poi www.gentooitalia.org, poi www.gechi.it ed ho cominciato a confondermi le idee;

 

Hai perso www.gentoo-italia.net

In generale:

www.gechi.it: E' una comunità per la diffusione bra bla, e non si occupa di supporto

www.gentoo.it é il sito messo su dall'ottimo morellik che racchiude documentazione in frma statica

www.gentoo-italia.net é un tentativo di dare una casa alla community italiana con news e forum interno ma non ha mai avuto un eccesso di visitatori

www.gentooitalia.org dovrebbe avere più o meno gli stessi obiettivi di gentoo-italia.net ma é arrivato abbastanza di recente (e non lo frequento per poter dire di più)

Sulle considerazioni:

 *Quote:*   

> cancellare non è censura, è buonsenso; se un moderatore/admin cancella, lo fa per evitare flame/troll o per alleggerire il forum, questo a meno che sia stato scelto un moderatore "strano".

 

Capisco il tuo punto di vista ma dissento

 *Quote:*   

> IMO, le sezioni off-topic fanno comunità ma peggiorano la qualità di un forum, e non conta il fatto di non incrementare il numero di post...

 

Una sezione separata OT non capisco come possa peggiorare la qualità delle altre sezioni, certo, a meno di non avere utenti "strani".

 *Quote:*   

> la soluzione di raggruppare un unico post, per esperienza, non è una soluzione ma un danno; va a finire che uno non vede la richiesta fatta due pagine prima da un altro utente.

 

Si quello potrebbe essere un problema (esempio), l'ideale sarebbe che ognuno di questi post avesse un "curatore" che fornisse dei riepiloghi periodici e ogni tanto chiedesse a un mod di chiudere un thread per aprirne uno nuovo pulito (contenente la sintesi dei precedenti messaggi)

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *xchris wrote:*   cosa e' IT?
> 
> - discussioni su gentoo di qualunque tipo
> ...

 

Pero' volendo considerare solo ed esclusivamente la parte IT di una configurazione ci troveremmo con un forum dal livello tecnico un po' scarso, limitato a far partire un programma senza che questo si inchiodi, lasciando tutta la parte + succulenta e ricca di spunti a google per esempio...

Sono daccordo anche io invece per quel che riguarda i tag esplicativi di topic, ho provato ad utilizzarli ma sono troppo poco esplicativi. Preferisco un topic chiaro ai tag e odio i topic "aiuto sono disperato"

----------

## cloc3

In questo momento, nella prima pagina del sito, figurano ben due discussioni sui post OT e un solo post, esplicitamente dichiarato OT.

Francamente, quello degli OT non mi sembra un problema primario, anche se, evidentemente, la necessità di applicare le regole e di controllare la qualità dei contenuti è questione fondamentale. 

Abbiamo dei moderatori che si fanno in quattro per fare ordine quando necessario, e che sono rispettati da tutti. Talvolta ci mettiamo anche noi con qualche richiamo ai compagni, ma, secondo me, qualche volta con un po' troppo fervore.

Vorrei aggiungere, in questa discussione, un richiamo al valore della tolleranza, che è un'ulteriore qualità di questo forum. Siamo tanti, lo spazio è di tutti, dobbiamo usarlo bene, rispettando prima di tutto la libertà di ciascuno.

----------

## idum

Salve a tutti.

Mi intrometto in questa discussione, invitato da Randomaze, sulla questione degli OT.

La ragione prende spunto da questo  topic OT  che è stato chiuso secondo me un poco frettolosamente, ma l'intervento che voglio fare riguarda tale post solo come esempio.

A mio parere bisogna fare una certa distinzione fra ciò che è utile per la comunità intera e ciò che non è utile. Richieste come quelle del mio post possono anche essere considerate banali dagli utenti esperti, ma non è certo banale, per un utente non troppo esperto, conoscere qual'è il programma che potrebbe essergli utile in un dato settore.

Tali informazioni, pur non essendo "in-topic", dato che riguardano linux nella generalità e non gentoo in particolare, sono comunque informazioni utili per tutti.

Ritengo che, dunque, bisognerebbe in qualche modo essere un pochettino più collaborativi e rilassati sull'argomento.

Riguardo invece alla "proliferazione incontrollata di post", è un problema che solo i moderatori possono tenere sotto controllo. Da esperienza in altri forum (per altri argomenti) non sono tags o prese di posizione "intellettuali" che possono risolvere il problema. Solo uno staff affiatato, con linee di condotta uniformi, può governare al meglio la situazione. 

Preferisco infatti che un mio post, che ritengo valido, venga comunque chiuso per qualche ragione (magari perdendoci un attimo per una risposta un poco più lunga e circostanziata di "topic chiuso"), che vedere il forum spopolato o senza spunti di riflessione interessanti anche se non propriamente gentoisti.

Scusate il disturbo.

idum

----------

## gutter

 *idum wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti.
> 
> Mi intrometto in questa discussione, invitato da Randomaze, sulla questione degli OT.
> 
> 

 

Hai fatto bene dal momento che è interessante sentire l'opinione di tutti sia nuovi utenti che untenti "anziani".

Mi permetto di risponderti qui dal momento che solo adesso ho letto il tuo PM.

 *idum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La ragione prende spunto da questo  topic OT  che è stato chiuso secondo me un poco frettolosamente, ma l'intervento che voglio fare riguarda tale post solo come esempio.
> 
> 

 

Nel tuo caso il post è stato chiuso perchè ritenuto da un moderatore duplicato, non è stato chiuso perchè ritenuto OT. 

Il mio punto di vista era che fosse OT ma questo rimane solo il *mio* punto di vista   :Wink: 

 *idum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A mio parere bisogna fare una certa distinzione fra ciò che è utile per la comunità intera e ciò che non è utile. Richieste come quelle del mio post possono anche essere considerate banali dagli utenti esperti, ma non è certo banale, per un utente non troppo esperto, conoscere qual'è il programma che potrebbe essergli utile in un dato settore.
> 
> Tali informazioni, pur non essendo "in-topic", dato che riguardano linux nella generalità e non gentoo in particolare, sono comunque informazioni utili per tutti.
> ...

 

Tu hai perfettamente ragione infatti mi pare che le politiche del forum non siano state mai "repressive" in questo senso.

 *idum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Preferisco infatti che un mio post, che ritengo valido, venga comunque chiuso per qualche ragione (magari perdendoci un attimo per una risposta un poco più lunga e circostanziata di "topic chiuso"), che vedere il forum spopolato o senza spunti di riflessione interessanti anche se non propriamente gentoisti.
> 
> 

 

Sempre prendendo come spunto il tuo post, la motivazione ed un link al post duplicato è stata chiaramente espressa. Non mi sembra che il post sia stato stroncato in maniera immotivata.

----------

## r_howie

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> Ci abbiamo provato con la lista dei tag ma la gente non ha collaborato molto 
> 
> CUT
> ...

 

Amen, fratello.

----------

## idum

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sempre prendendo come spunto il tuo post, la motivazione ed un link al post duplicato è stata chiaramente espressa. Non mi sembra che il post sia stato stroncato in maniera immotivata.

 

Nel caso del mio post, la questione è stata motivata ma a mio parere non del tutto corretta, in quanto come detto a randomaze io volevo conoscere siti, se esistono, che facessero un aggiornato e periodico raffronto fra programmi linux con eventuale rating e articoli dedicati alla loro applicazione/utilità, la tomshardware di linux per intenderci, che è cosa differente dal pur utile post del link. 

Ma ci tengo a dire che il mio intervento non riguarda affatto lamentele per il trattamento del mio post, il quale è qui usato come esempio e null'altro, anzi, come ho detto, preferisco che randomaze che fa un ottimo lavoro mi chiuda un post "in più" piuttosto che considerare "censure di default". Infatti sono intervenuto solo a richiesta dello stesso randomaze altrimenti mi sarei semplicemente limitato al PM a lui stesso, come poi è da netiquette di ogni forum.

Invece ritengo che il lavoro dei moderatori sia ineccepibile qui, e che, ripeto, considero del tutto inefficienti politiche del tipo "vietati gli OT" perchè poi si finisce per perdere molto di più di quel che si guadagna.

Idum

----------

## mouser

Scusate un momento, probabilmente questa e' la mia pura opinione (e probabilmente e' sbagliata) ma cercare di dare una definizione a OT, non e' esattamente la negazione della definizione di IT.

Cioe':

```

def(OT) == !def(IT)

```

Se e' cosi' difficile (e necessario) schematizzare gli OT in un gruppo, basta stabilire l'esatto contenuto del gruppo IT.

Anche se, puramente IMO, chiedere definire gli OT e' come definire Dio: ognuno ha la sua idea e difficilmente riesce a cambiarla, poiche' e' dipendenza di molte altre idee.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

alquanto lolloso il tuo post... ma rende l'idea   :Laughing: 

Cmq anche definire gli IT non e' semplicissimo, anche se piu' facile che definire gli OT  :Very Happy: . potremo sai fare cosa.... (forse e' una boiata... ma ci provo  :Embarassed:  ), quando uno posta dare una percentuale di OT, oppure di IT... in modo da istruire la comunita'.... e' un po' apoccalittica come cosa... pero' non mi viene in mente altro.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Dhaki

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> alquanto lolloso il tuo post... ma rende l'idea  
> 
> Cmq anche definire gli IT non e' semplicissimo, anche se piu' facile che definire gli OT . potremo sai fare cosa.... (forse e' una boiata... ma ci provo  ), quando uno posta dare una percentuale di OT, oppure di IT... in modo da istruire la comunita'.... e' un po' apoccalittica come cosa... pero' non mi viene in mente altro.  

 

Nel tag dici? Mmmmh... non so quanto sia buono per la leggibilità. Puoi fare un esempio?

----------

## mouser

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> alquanto lolloso il tuo post... ma rende l'idea  
> 
> Cmq anche definire gli IT non e' semplicissimo, anche se piu' facile che definire gli OT . potremo sai fare cosa.... (forse e' una boiata... ma ci provo  ), quando uno posta dare una percentuale di OT, oppure di IT... in modo da istruire la comunita'.... e' un po' apoccalittica come cosa... pero' non mi viene in mente altro.  

 

Credo che questa soluzione sia da scartare, poiche' credo vada contro la regola del "non giudicare". Certo, un utente potrebbe autovalutare il suo 3d aggiungendo la percentuale, ma questa sarebbe una soluzione comunque soggettiva, e quindi non calcolabile in maniera fissa.

Tutte questo IMHO

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> potremo sai fare cosa.... (forse e' una boiata... ma ci provo  ), quando uno posta dare una percentuale di OT, oppure di IT... in modo da istruire la comunita'.... e' un po' apoccalittica come cosa... pero' non mi viene in mente altro.  

 

Sarebbe una cosa inutile.  :Wink:  Per diversi motivi:

1 - Perdita inutile di tempo

2 - Diffcile stabilire una percentuale

----------

## Lestaat

Salve a tutti,

mi inserisco anche io in questa tipica discussione di un forum CHE FUNZIONA!

Lo dico perchè innanzitutto c'è da complimentarsi per la disponibilità e la completezza dell'aiuto fornito da tutti i frequentatori e moderatori, e poi perchè da ormai vecchio frequentatore di forum di vario tipo questa è una discussione che viene fuori solo quando il forum funziona.

Bisogno anche capire perchè funziona, e secondo me il ruolo dei cosiddetti OT è fondamentale per la funzione del forum quindi in attesa dei sottoforum che perlomeno allontanano di qualche tempo un altra discussione sull'argomento OT (perchè se il forum continua a funzionare così bene è naturale che ci saranno sezioni semivuote e sezioni strapiene di ot, anche se diluiti) posso soltanto dire di non preoccuparsi poi così tanto degli ot continuate così e magari per il momento potete pensare di aprire un thread Importante! su cui cazzeggiare soprattutto chi di voi ormai si conosce da una vita, non è un vero sottoforum ma per il cazzeggio credo che sia sufficiente un thread come avevamo fatto in un altra forum-avventura per l'actionscript.

Rinnovo i miei complimenti per la gentilezza mostrata da tutti e vi saluto.

Lest

----------

## silian87

Ok... sparato na c******a   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Cmq e' vero.. questo forum e' eccezionale rispetto altre 1000 forum. Io lo lascierei cosi', tanto con questi moderatori non c'e' il rischio che trapelino OT   :Razz: 

----------

## flod

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Una sezione separata OT non capisco come possa peggiorare la qualità delle altre sezioni, certo, a meno di non avere utenti "strani".

 

Ci sono molti forum in cui l'OT è praticamente il cuore del forum stesso e questo secondo me è sbagliato: il forum nasce per uno scopo, es. supporto a Gentoo, occuparne le risorse per l'off-topic ha poco senso (se non per rafforzare il senso di comunità). 

Intendevo questo per "peggiora la qualità" del forum: se il forum nasce per dare supporto a Gentoo e poi si occupa delle misure di Pamela Anderson rischia di non dare un supporto sufficiente.

Altra cosa: l'off-topic è il terreno ideale per le discussioni con annessi e connessi, dubito che si vedranno due utenti prendersi per i capelli per un'opzione di emerge  :Wink: 

Per moderatore "strano" intendevo una persona che decide di cancellare topic a suo piacimento, insultare gli utenti, ecc. (ne ho visto uno su un forum linux-related ).

Come detto non posso parlare di questo forum, non lo conosco, per cui tutti i discorsi sono riferiti ad altri forum che amministro o frequento. Per quanto ho potuto vedere al momento, questo forum è una gran fonte di soluzioni  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *flod wrote:*   

> Intendevo questo per "peggiora la qualità" del forum: se il forum nasce per dare supporto a Gentoo e poi si occupa delle misure di Pamela Anderson rischia di non dare un supporto sufficiente.

 

Beh considera che con utente "strano" io intendevo quello che viene a parlare di Pamela Anderson in un forum di Gentoo... é difficile che qui ci sia gente particolarmente preparata sull'argomento  :Wink: 

almeno credo...

----------

## Lestaat

 *flod wrote:*   

> I
> 
> ntendevo questo per "peggiora la qualità" del forum: se il forum nasce per dare supporto a Gentoo e poi si occupa delle misure di Pamela Anderson rischia di non dare un supporto sufficiente.

 

Sono perfettamente daccordo ma non credo sia questo il caso. Come puoi ben vedere da solo sembra che nella maggior parte dei casi se di ot di tratta si tratta cmq di software linux o cmq di richieste sempre del mondo linux. Quindi ben venga, Se poi ci saranno i sotto forum ancora meglio, la cosa sarà diluita e molto più ordinata.

 *flod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quanto ho potuto vedere al momento, questo forum è una gran fonte di soluzioni 

 

Appunto, anche io come te sono rimasto molto sorpreso!

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh considera che con utente "strano" io intendevo quello che viene a parlare di Pamela Anderson in un forum di Gentoo... é difficile che qui ci sia gente particolarmente preparata sull'argomento
> 
> 

 

Parla per te randomaze  :Razz: 

lol

----------

## xchris

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh considera che con utente "strano" io intendevo quello che viene a parlare di Pamela Anderson in un forum di Gentoo... é difficile che qui ci sia gente particolarmente preparata sull'argomento :wiki:
> 
> almeno credo...

 

se mi dai il materiale su cui studiare....

posso approfondire  :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

 *xchris wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Beh considera che con utente "strano" io intendevo quello che viene a parlare di Pamela Anderson in un forum di Gentoo... é difficile che qui ci sia gente particolarmente preparata sull'argomento :wiki:
> 
> almeno credo... 
> ...

 

Andiamo bene.... gia' si dice che emergiando troppo si diventa cechi.... se poi come background ci mettiamo un bel wallpaper di Pamela Anderson..... altro che calli da digitazione!!!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Andiamo bene.... gia' si dice che emergiando troppo si diventa cechi.... se poi come background ci mettiamo un bel wallpaper di Pamela Anderson..... altro che calli da digitazione!!!
> 
>  
> ...

 

veramente io parlavo del materiale originale  :Wink: 

niente video o wallpaper!

ciauz

EDIT:ecco come ci otizziamo...colpa di pamela

----------

## neon

A chi dice che comunque i sub-forums non risolverebbero nulla perchè non sappiamo nemmeno quanti ne vengono abilitati io dico: "ne basta uno chiamato OT"  :Wink:  Non credo che abbiamo un tale carico da richiedere 10 sottosezioni...

Per la questione di cancellare o meno, credo sia giusto continuare a lockare i thread e non cancellarli. Perche' cosi' si puo' capire cosa e' gradito e cosa no nel forum.

Altra cosa, credo che la storia dei tag ci abbia fatto prendere troppo la mano. Leggo [ot] che non lo sono, [net][conf][help][hw][sw]... a volte basta solo essere piu' chiari.

Ultima cosa, gli OT non sono cattivi, e non servono nemmeno criteri ferrei per giudicarli (ci sara' un motivo per cui i mod non sono bot). Tutto sta al buon senso, personalmente sono contro gli OT ed a favore degli ot  :Smile: 

(noto tanti topic IT con scritto [OT] sopra... a partire da questo)

La mia opinione in proposito  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> (noto tanti topic IT con scritto [OT] sopra... a partire da questo)

 

Quoto e approvo, sacrosante parole. Leggendo le linee guida già ci si potrebbe rispondere: "Un post relativo a Gentoo, anche se non una richiesta di supporto o qualcosa di prettamente "tecnico" non è considerato OT". Negli ultimi giorni ho tolto un po' di tag [OT] messi per eccesso di prudenza.

Tutto ciò che è anche solo lontanamente pertinente con Gentoo, è IT. Tutto il resto, OT (per quanto bello, utile o interessante). Basta farsi le domande, quando si scrive "Ha a che fare con gentoo? E' questo forum il luogo più adatto in cui scrivere questo?" Se entrambi si, è IT. Se uno dei due è un no, è OT.

e.s.: voglio chiedere "come posso configurare samba perchè metta in condivisione la macchinetta del caffè con fs ntfs e la lavatrice fat32"

- domanda "ha a che fare con gentoo?" -> si, samba c'è anche in gentoo e sulla mia "Lavazza XP sp7" c'ho messo gentoo!

- domanda "E' questo forum il più adatto in cui scrivere questo quesito?" -> no, sul forum di samba credo ne sappiano di più

Risultato : evito di postare, se proprio voglio e non posso assolutamente scrivere sul forum samba, almeno dico che è [OT] (ma primo cerco altri OT simili  :Twisted Evil: )

My 2 cents

----------

## randomaze

 *shev wrote:*   

> Quoto e approvo, sacrosante parole. Leggendo le linee guida già ci si potrebbe rispondere: "Un post relativo a Gentoo, anche se non una richiesta di supporto o qualcosa di prettamente "tecnico" non è considerato OT". Negli ultimi giorni ho tolto un po' di tag [OT] messi per eccesso di prudenza.

 

La funzione di questo thread sarebbe infatti quella di chiarirci le idee sul cosa é OT o meno.... anche se ho il dubbio che in realtà le idee le incasini maggiormente  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> La funzione di questo thread sarebbe infatti quella di chiarirci le idee sul cosa é OT o meno.... anche se ho il dubbio che in realtà le idee le incasini maggiormente 

 

Appunto, la definizione operativa "delle due domande" che ho proposto non va bene? Così si capisce cos'è OT e cosa no  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La funzione di questo thread sarebbe infatti quella di chiarirci le idee sul cosa é OT o meno.... anche se ho il dubbio che in realtà le idee le incasini maggiormente 

 

Stavo pensando esattamente la stessa cosa.

----------

## randomaze

 *shev wrote:*   

> e.s.: voglio chiedere "come posso configurare samba perchè metta in condivisione la macchinetta del caffè con fs ntfs e la lavatrice fat32"
> 
> - domanda "ha a che fare con gentoo?" -> si, samba c'è anche in gentoo e sulla mia "Lavazza XP sp7" c'ho messo gentoo!
> 
> - domanda "E' questo forum il più adatto in cui scrivere questo quesito?" -> no, sul forum di samba credo ne sappiano di più
> ...

 

Come definizione mi starebbe anche bene... precisando che se samba é configurato correttamente sulla caffettiera con gentoo non é detto che qui sappiamo come configurare il PC che non ha gentoo ma "qualcos'altro".

----------

## shogun_panda

Faccio questa battuta in ritardo perche' ho letto solo ora i post...

In piu'...PERDONATE LA CAVOLATA!  :Embarassed: 

In ogni caso...

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Andiamo bene.... gia' si dice che emergiando troppo si diventa cechi.... se poi come background ci mettiamo un bel wallpaper di Pamela Anderson..... altro che calli da digitazione!!!
> 
> 

 

Io direi che emergiando troppo, nel nostro caso, si diventa gechi!  :Laughing:   :Cool: 

Ribadisco...PERDONATEMIIIIIII!!!!!

PS: Ma non si scriveva ciechi e non cechi? Oppure siamo tutti connazionali di Nedved?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Altra cosa, credo che la storia dei tag ci abbia fatto prendere troppo la mano. 
> 
> 

 

tanto e' vero che molto spesso vengono usati un po a sproposito, se non a volte incontrare i creativi che inseriscono tra le [] le cose piu assurde (ricordo una volta un thread che iniziava con un bel [figata]  :Wink: )

----------

